# كورس Vtc Pmbok لإدارة المشروعات (روابط ميديا فاير) + الميجا أبلود



## Nsync (26 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ديه روابط الكورس على الميجا أبلود

http://megaupload.com/?d=PBM2EIYE
http://megaupload.com/?d=9HGA2XGF
http://megaupload.com/?d=I319TP0W
http://megaupload.com/?d=ZBVXCY99
http://megaupload.com/?d=F3GICKSA
http://megaupload.com/?d=67LQQA44
http://megaupload.com/?d=S48WDQ12
http://megaupload.com/?d=KRBD0I5B
http://megaupload.com/?d=F51CSJIT
http://megaupload.com/?d=3SVPP8DK
http://megaupload.com/?d=KIYTV30O
http://megaupload.com/?d=TFRNX4DN
http://megaupload.com/?d=UKOHU8RV

وديه الروابط على الميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?oflepsilu2v7kqc
http://www.mediafire.com/?1lmm7wy06l41hgr
http://www.mediafire.com/?e9phi1n1rrc7k5d
http://www.mediafire.com/?zd8q98ssw1byf7f
http://www.mediafire.com/?bgbo2io2u6440fl
http://www.mediafire.com/?7d7s166ckvthvky

وديه الروابط على الفايل سونيك

http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/30302761/VTC
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/30302763/VTC
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/30302765/VTC
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/30302767/VTC
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/30302769/VTC
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/30302771/VTC

روابط تانية على الفايل سونيك

http://filesonic.com/file/79784254
http://filesonic.com/file/79783102
http://filesonic.com/file/79797802
http://filesonic.com/file/79786538
http://fileserve.com/file/kThnccE
http://fileserve.com/file/meghv38
http://fileserve.com/file/KEYSB49
http://fileserve.com/file/gNGDdZs

روابط على الفايل سيرف

http://fileserve.com/file/ugXqaQX
http://fileserve.com/file/QCEGhsb
http://fileserve.com/file/mrYKCyw
http://fileserve.com/file/EdWXrhV
http://fileserve.com/file/EU8SCbG
http://fileserve.com/file/nAheEmE
http://fileserve.com/file/fgFvDRN
http://fileserve.com/file/pCzT3CM
http://fileserve.com/file/XNSg3f6
http://fileserve.com/file/K8wWxV7
http://fileserve.com/file/YHzt8YS
http://fileserve.com/file/nBM6zTy
http://fileserve.com/file/38dNKd2
http://fileserve.com/file/GXxbWBM
http://fileserve.com/file/RvShNA6

واللى عايز روابط على الرابيد شير هايلاقيها فى موضوعى السابق هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t263068.html

أتمنى التوفيق إن شاء الله لنا جميعاً


----------



## zmzamia25 (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت وكل الامة الاسلامية بالف خير انشاءالله..
كل الشكر ياهندسة وربنا يوفقك انشاءالله ويكرمك على اجتهادك.. وياريت لو تراجع الروابط لان بعضها مو شغال، او يمكن المشكلة من عندي؟؟
عموما نزلت كل الاجزاء من الميديافاير وفي النهاية لقيت الرابط الاول فيه عطل،، ياريت لو تكرمت برفعه مرة اخرى ولك التحية.


----------



## esas (6 فبراير 2012)

*جميع الروابط لا تعمل *


----------



## Nsync (6 فبراير 2012)

esas قال:


> *جميع الروابط لا تعمل *



هو إنت داخل فى كل موضوع تقولى جميع الروابط لاتعمل ده إنت إنسان غريب
ما روابط الميديافاير شغالة وتقدر تجربها
وفى الموضوع التانى روابط الرابيد شير شغالة وتقد تجربها برضه
أنا مش فاهم إيه الغرض من تعليقك


----------



## hejab (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك الكريمة
الروابط تعمل والتحميل مستمر حاليا

فضلا : هل هو الاصدار الرابع ام الثالث


----------



## wshrr (29 مايو 2012)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## nofal (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 يونيو 2012)

]جزاك الله خيرا .. قمت بتنزيل الملفات ولكن لم استطع فك الضغط عنها حيث تظهر رسالة بوجود خطأ..يرجى المساعدة باسم البرنامج المستخدم لفك الضغط مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## sh sh (30 يناير 2013)

nsync اخى الكريم
شكرا لمجهودك 
لكن فعلا الروابط جميعها لا تعمل 
يمكن السبب لننا بالسعوديه 
*" افعل الخير قان صادف اهله فهو خير وان لم يصادف اهله فانت اهله "*
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------

